# Stellarium



## zephyrous (Jun 26, 2008)

Stellarium is a *free* open source planetarium for your computer. It shows a realistic sky in 3D, just like what you see with the naked eye, binoculars or a telescope. It is being used in planetarium projectors.

Ό,τι και να πω θα είναι λίγο. Το ανακάλυψα χτες μέσω του Ubuntu (είναι ουσιαστικά ενσωματωμένο στοιχείο του λειτουργικού συστήματος) και έχω μείνει με το στόμα ανοιχτό.
Παραθέτω ορισμένα στιγμιότυπα, για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ:

















Υπάρχουν ακόμη εκδόσεις για Windows και Mac. Μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από εδώ.
Αν ενδιαφέρεστε για παρεμφερή προγράμματα, δείτε και αυτή τη σελίδα.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 26, 2008)

Τι ωραίο! Ευχαριστούμε! 
Είχα δει οτι κάτι παρόμοιο έκανε και το GoogleEarth και το έλεγε GoogleSky αλλά δεν το έψαξα. Πού να τα δει κανείς όλα...Έχουν χαρτογραφήσει μέχρι και το βυθό των ωκεανών!


----------

